# Digiflavour Fuji RTA



## skola (19/7/16)

http://digiflavor.com/project/fuji-gta/

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Informative 3


----------



## yobbo (19/7/16)

I'd love that single coil version...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Roodt (19/7/16)

Wouldn't it be awesome if a manufacturer just put the base of both dual and single coil in the box... how is one supposed to choose??

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kalashnikov (19/7/16)

Roodt said:


> Wouldn't it be awesome if a manufacturer just put the base of both dual and single coil in the box... how is one supposed to choose??


Open your mind. We are living in a world of illusion. Everything you see around you is not real. You are living in the matrix of your mind. Will you choose to go with single coil or will you follow the rabbit hole and see where dual coil takes you?


----------



## Roodt (19/7/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> Open your mind. We are living in a world of illusion. Everything you see around you is not real. You are living in the matrix of your mind. Will you choose to go with single coil or will you follow the rabbit hole and see where dual coil takes you?


<kicks morphues in the nuts, grabs both, and disappears in a massive cloud of vapour>

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

